# Drawer clamp



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Its been a few months since we installed a Doucet drawer clamp. For those of you that make quite a few drawers it is worth a look. I bought it used from a shop going out of business, $4,000. New price is around $6K. It is very well made, laser cut, 9mm steel, cut so all the parts interlock. Max drawer within the pressure faces is 37 X 24 X 10". Very easy to use, put the knocked together drawer in onto the support rails, up side down. Push the two safety buttons and the massive air cylinders press it home tight, perfectly square. We hot melt the bottom. Use it for dovetail or dowel drawers. 
We do mostly doweled drawers. Time in the clamp is just long enough to get the next one ready. The dowels seize and hold even though the glue hasn't "cured" yet. Excellent machine, made in Canada.


----------

